# best de-greaser



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi there,
I recently had a cv boot split, which has left the inside of the wheel arch and also the inside of the wheel covered in grease.
Whats the best thing i can use to break it down without damaging anything ie the rubber seals/gators.

Thanks for your help

Charles


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

An all purpose cleaner will do the trick however I used fairy liquid and hot water when something similar happened to mine. Bear in mind the fairy will remove any wax.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers for that, is the megs stuff the best all purpose cleaner?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Doesn't virosol do this?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Megs stuff works very well in my experience, just follow the instructions and you cant go wrong.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> Doesn't virosol do this?


Yep - that's what it's prime use is


----------

